# SBC's Lamanchas :)



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

We had a lovely crop of Lamanchas this year. We are hoping to possibly show  some this year.

Yes... I did say that! 

We have really benefited from those that have put many years into developing strong lines with beautiful animals. Hoping that our cross of sire & dam produce some awesome dairy goats!
We also brought in a new doeling (we hadn't planned on it) this is half sister to our beloved Star. Remember Star we lost tragically to an accident this year.We are so excited to have this sweetie!

Jane & Charlotte 13 weeks Jane is very elegant. She is 60 lbs now. Charlotte is a bit smaller... she is a love and a sweetie pie. Jane has the white on her.

Jane



 
Jane


 

Charlotte


 

Charlotte to the front, Jane behind her...  Mariah (their momma) behind the feeder... and SUPER FAT Ruthie UNDER the feeder... she is lazy- stays under there getting the alfalfa waste.  


 

Bad Jane in the wheelbarrow... Wren(mini-mancha) crouching down to go under the wb... and beautiful Charlotte standing at the end to the left. 
I love Charlotte. Oh- and right after this Jane sent the wheelbarrow on its side!



Our lovely "Raina" 6 weeks old 


 

...and of course we have Millie's baby which I didn't get a pic of today...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 24, 2016)

How does Lamancha's milk taste compared to other breeds?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

Lamanchas have great butterfat. I have noticed the past few years there are many crossing in Lamanchas to alpines, saanans, and non dairy breeds... I think it is too increase the butterfat.  We see a lot of experimentals now. I also think that may be why there are so many Miniature Lamanchas, Next Mini- Nubians...

With our lamanchas-
Millie has very sweet high fat milk. Not sure why hers is so sweet or fat  Her daughter Trouble (mini) has sweet milk with high fat too... understandable with the 50 Nigie in her. I think Millie passes this on... we will see. So far her first 2 daughters have that sweet rich milk.

Mariah- probably average lamancha bf... milk is very good but not like Millie's 
Zephyr- has very rich milk, appears to have a good bit of fat, hers is very creamy.
Star's milk (deceased now) was very good as well.

Each one slightly different.

Not a great pic but you can still make out the fat layer... this is from Millie.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 24, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Lamanchas have great butterfat. I have noticed the past few years there are many crossing in Lamanchas to alpines, saanans, and non dairy breeds... I think it is too increase the butterfat.  We see a lot of experimentals now. I also think that may be why there are so many Miniature Lamanchas, Next Mini- Nubians...
> 
> With our lamanchas-
> Millie has very sweet high fat milk. Not sure why hers is so sweet or fat  Her daughter Trouble (mini) has sweet milk with high fat too... understandable with the 50 Nigie in her. I think Millie passes this on... we will see. So far her first 2 daughters have that sweet rich milk.
> ...


That pic was taken at about 12 hours after milking FYI. Lots of FAT!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

you are so funny @Goat Whisperer 

You love your milk facts.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 24, 2016)

Millie wants you to make butter


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Millie wants you to make butter



I need one part for the cream separator! This will be interesting to see how each goat's milk is as far as that goes.

I plan on using it more for cream cheese and ice cream.
That butter would be like $20 a pound.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow!! They grow so fast! Nice looking girls!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 24, 2016)

Goat butter is sooo good!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 24, 2016)

Gosh... can't you call it cream instead of fat? I mean, we all "know" what it is, but it just sounds so much "healthier"   I thought that goats milk was naturally homogenized... I heard the cream doesn't separate like that (normally). Is it more breed/goat specific? or am I confused and fat/cream aren't the same thing? I think I'm losing my mind


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, it is more so than a cow of course but it will separate... I think Millie's separated this fast because she still had colostrum milk... we have to wait a good while for hers to get rid of all the colostrum.

We love Millie- but Millie is a weird goat.
Not refined... but she is the one you want for a homestead... easy keeper, lives off of whatever, not picky, stays in condition, and will milk and milk and never skip a beat.

BTW- real whole milk FAT is healthy!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 24, 2016)

Goat milk butter is about 16.00 a lb. on Amazon. I want to try some but I have not cream separator so will have to wait for you to make it. Maybe I will have to come and do it for you. Did you ask the previous owner of the cream separator if she has the part? Did you get this from Della? If so, I might have fought you for it;   I don't remember her having one.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 25, 2016)

Love your lamanchas well all your goats actually


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 25, 2016)

You have one named after me, literally.
They look great, good luck!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 25, 2016)

Named after Jane Eyre, actually 


I am so in LOVE LOVE LOVE with these lamancha kids 
Charlotte gives HUGS, seriously  

@Latestarter Don't worry about it, once you get goats you will officially have lost your mind. Don't fret the small stuff


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice looking bunch.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2016)

I am really waffling on a Lamancha.....or two...... but I have so much going on right now, I really have to get other things done first. I have to finish my infrastructure....fencing, shelters, etc.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 25, 2016)

I could just hug those earless goats. I will eventually have few.


----------

